# Christmas poll



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

So are you a lover of Christmas or not?

I put myself in the not so much range...I find the Xmas hype starts way too early, commercials are starting now, Xmas lights are being turned on in our neighborhood. Some girl at work was starting to ask people here if they were getting ready for Xmas..seriously it is 6 weeks away enough already. 

I always find I am relieved when Xmas and New years is done and life gets back to normal routine 

I have a friend who loves Xmas and she even counts down..i.e...March 25th..yay 9 months until Xmas and so on...I am the opposite I look forward to Xmas being done and spring on the horizon, days getting longer, etc.

I have always been cognizant that Xmas is not always a happy time for everybody, there is stress, sadness, etc. because you are supposed to be all thrilled to be spending time with family.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't get into Christmas much, but I do enjoy some things. I love the lighted tree because it's purpose is to remind us that the winter doesn't last forever and soon the sun will return. I like the wreath on the door and the scents of the season. I do not much like the commercialism or the frantic pace of shopping centers near the holiday. I really dislike the way nothing really gets done at a lot of businesses between around the 22nd and until about two days after New Years.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

We celebrate family and friends all year round. Xmas holds nothing that special for me as I am anti religion and anti commercialism. 

I'm the Xmas Grinch that sips on bubbly to deal with it all >


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Can't enjoy it until all the presents are bougyt and the pressure is off.

Then its good food and drink time to relax


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> I don't get into Christmas much, but I do enjoy some things. I love the lighted tree because it's purpose is to remind us that the winter doesn't last forever and soon the sun will return. I like the wreath on the door and the scents of the season. I do not much like the commercialism or the frantic pace of shopping centers near the holiday. I really dislike the way nothing really gets done at a lot of businesses between around the 22nd and until about two days after New Years.


Lol try having Xmas when it is 35deg (around 95f) the light at the top of our tree reminds us that we are in the middle of peak fire season.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Now that we're empty nesters, we will en joy Christmas as a time when schedules allow the family to come together. 

Never was much on the gift giving aspect of it. If I see something I think someone would like, I get it for them no matter what time of year it is, and I don't wait for a "special day" to present it. As for me, I'm impossible to buy for. I can afford to get anything I really want, and on top of that, I really don't want much. I don't care much for material possessions. Which brings it all back to my opening statement. The best gift I can receive is your time/togetherness/fellowship.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Christmas is lame. I messed up by marrying a Christian and lost my rights to Chinese food and Atlantic City. Thank god for divorce


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Herschel said:


> Christmas is lame. I messed up by marrying a Christian and lost my rights to Chinese food and Atlantic City. Thank god for divorce


Those losses has nothing to do with Christianity. I have many Christian friends and in-laws who both play games of chance and eat mu shu pork. 

When you can quote me chapter and verse as to where blackjack and lo mein are sinful, then you can lay that on Christianity.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Those losses has nothing to do with Christianity. I have many Christian friends and in-laws who both play games of chance and eat mu shu pork.
> 
> When you can quote me chapter and verse as to where blackjack and lo mein are sinful, then you can lay that on Christianity.


No, but the loss has everything to do with Christmas!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

My SO and I are both much more interested in the traditional atmosphere of Christmas than the gifts. We buy one another fairly small, inexpensive, gifts and concentrate more on doing nostalgic things together. This year, he's going to have a tree and decorate for the first time in many, many, years. So we're planning a day in the city to visit the Christmas-centric stores and have a nice lunch out. Closer to the holiday, we'll spend a cozy weekend in front of the fire, drinking mulled wine and cider with rum, while we decorate the tree and house and make edible gifts for family. I'll drag him to the Christmas cantata at the Methodist church, and maybe to see the live Nativity another of our local churches puts on every year. We'll drive around and look at Christmas lights one evening. Then we'll cook a combination of our family's traditional dishes together for a big holiday spread on Christmas Eve. 

In other words, we try very hard to ignore the commercialism that has infected the holiday season. Instead, we try to just spend time together doing all the fun Fall/Winter things traditional to the holidays.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have young kids. Watching them get excited about it and experiencing it through their eyes makes it magical. We really milk the season... we do every holiday themed event we can. They also love buying gifts for each other. In my family, adults don't exchange gifts, only the kids do. My kids don't care much about "stuff" but they definitely enjoy giving the gift to each other. It's fun to see how thoughtful they are and how they are so excited to watch their sibling open it on Christmas morning. 

Before kids, I didn't care about holidays much. I actually really dislike fall/winter and find it depressing. My kids give me something to be joyful about during what would usually be a depressing time of year for me. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

My opinion changes every year, lol.

I wish we separated the holidays a little more. I'm tired of seeing Halloween and Christmas stuff, events, etc. at the same time. It makes it less enjoyable for me.

But in general, I love Christmas.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

I have mixed feelings about Christmas. I'm not religious but I like the decorations; the lights are always so pretty. I usually decorate the day after Thanksgiving and am anxious to put decor away right after New Years Eve. I have a pair of Christmas socks that are hilarious but vulgar (my sense of humor). I wear them a lot. I enjoy buying gifts for people but only those that are easy to buy for. LOL. I find that the men in my family are so hard to buy for! 

Then we have the In Laws. . . . Christmas is forced with them. They insist on a strict gift giving policy that is ridiculous. We've suggested other alternatives in the past but learned quickly that it was a big NO NO. I gave up. I always end up getting gifts that I have no use for because they're forced to spend a certain dollar amount and they don't truly know me well enough, IMO. I'm sure that I get them stuff that they have no use for as well, so there's that. 

I like Christmas but I can also dislike Christmas!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I’ve read Matthew chapter 2 in the Bible. 

If this is the accurate history of the birth of Jesus, then basically the only _true_ thing about the supposed Christmas story is that Jesus was born. 

It’s not for me, but I can see on a very simple level the appeal, especially for those with little kids. Nothing is more cherished to me than family time. Also, I love giving my family and friends gifts. Yet, I like to do that based either solely out of love (not because commerce tells me too). I like to celebrate accomplishments like graduations, weddings, babies...things I know happened and that I am certain I want to support. I have no need to immerse myself in singing songs about, wearing themed clothing for, decorating my house, spending money on gifts, cooking extravagant meals, on and on and on about an event that seems to be totally untrue. If the Bible account is accurate, and Jesus is watching all of this, I wonder how he feels about it all?

Personally, I don’t think I would be super thrilled that much of the world had opted to declare a “holy day” out of a huge pack of lies about me. It’s probably just me. I get cranky when people sing songs and celebrate things about me and events that didn’t happen. I also find it odd when people give each other gifts, and make national holidays in regard to made up things attached to my reputation. I don’t like people lying about me or my life. I’m weird like that. 

I will share my favorite part of Christmas though since you asked. Nothing entertains me more than watching the decorations in my neighborhood change over the holiday season. How intriguing it is to watch the Christians swap out the October witches, demons and ghosts in their front yard, for Jesus in a manger along with Mary and her Lamaze coach Santa. All makes perfect sense. Let’s celebrate!!! :scratchhead:


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

I still enjoy imagining that there is a Santa Claus. Don't believe in him? He's fine with that. You won't be threatened with torture. 

My Christmas traditions are going to the annual Mannheim Steamroller concert, watching the classic "Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer", and drinking eggnog.


----------



## cma62 (Jul 31, 2010)

With 4 Kids in the house Christmas was always a lot of fun. It seems whatever differences were happening in the house( H and I)....Christmas diluted them. It was when I saw my boys at their happiest....not just because of gifts but the fact that peace and harmony was present in the house.

We saw many relatives that lived across the pond at Christmas too....which just enhanced the sharing of love and affection.
We upheld many traditions during this holiday period that are in place till this day.....my boys love tradition.

They are all grown and flown the coop( mostly) ...so Christmas is the one time we are all together with our close and extended families.

Anytime all of my kids are under the same roof for 3 days in a row.....is a good time for this Mama bear.


----------



## marriageontherocks2 (Oct 4, 2017)

I hate it. It's why I love Thanksgiving, it's what Christmas should be. Great meal, family together, football on T.V. beers, catching up, and just enjoying the company of your loved ones.

Christmas today with all the commercialism, and people driving themselves thousands into debt in order to keep the machine going takes all the enjoyment out of it for me. The only thing I look forward to is my 5 year old opening gifts because he still believes in Santa which is fun.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I usually LOVE Christmas. Love decorating, giving gifts, cooking, get-togethers, etc. BUT, this year, not so much. I'm not doing any decorating at all. First time in 31 years I haven't put up Christmas trees. My daughter and her little family can't come home for Christmas, so my husband and I decided not to drag everything out to decorate. I may cook my husband and I our usual Christmas Day dinner (prime rib) and serve it on my Christmas china, but that will be the extent of our Christmas celebration.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

When my Dad was alive, I loved the holidays. My 7 siblings, 3 step siblings and 1 half sister are scattered all over the country. But the holidays were a time when they all made some effort to get back for a visit. The family gatherings we had at my Dad's house with all my siblings, their spouses and all of the kids are some of the best memories I have. My Ex ruined much of that by referring to it as the 12 Days of (my last name) Christmas. It really ticked off my sisters, who came to feel, why bother if it was so bad?
My ex also had this idea that the more gifts you gave the more love you showed someone. So she (we) would spend thousands of dollars and countless hours shopping. One Xmas morning the kids would have a pile of gifts to open. I was honestly embarrassed by it.
Now that my Dad is dead and I am divorced, Christmas isn't anything so special anymore. I will enjoy exchanging a single thoughtful gift with my two kids, their spouses and this year for the first time my grandson.


----------



## DaveinOC (Oct 15, 2017)

I used to love it when I was single and give 2 s***s about giving out presents and what not, but since getting married, having children... having to think about home decoration, card/gift list, wallet thinning, getting together with different groups of family/friends, it's more of a hassle now..


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I love most everything about Christmas except of the omnipresent commercialism that seemingly just gets worse and worse with every passing year!*


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

My husband absolutely loved Christmas! His excitement over decorating and buying the tree and all the festivities was contagious. I haven't decorated since he passed. And, I really, really miss making love next to the Christmas tree with the lights twinkling.


----------



## Loveless17 (Oct 16, 2017)

I try to make it special for our kids but after losing parents and most of those we are close to have their own family gatherings over the holidays, it isn't as easy to celebrate as it use to be.


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

I love Christmas, I could do without Thanksgiving. What a worthless stupid holiday. No songs, no gifts, no fun traditions. I sit and eat with my family all the time, I am thankful for what we have everyday.
I like the two days off though, so yeah.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *I love most everything about Christmas except of the omnipresent commercialism that seemingly just gets worse and worse with every passing year!*


^^Same.

I love the decorations, lights, the carols, food, the spirit of it all. No time for the commercial side of things, or the frantic shopping days. I buy most of our gifts online or go to smaller shops to avoid all of that, lol.

I love watching Christmas movies in the weeks leading up to it, and watch Miracle on 34th St on Christmas night. I just love it. Lol.


----------



## MrsHolland (Jun 18, 2016)

frusdil said:


> ^^Same.
> 
> I love the decorations, lights, the carols, food, the spirit of it all. No time for the commercial side of things, or the frantic shopping days. I buy most of our gifts online or go to smaller shops to avoid all of that, lol.
> 
> I love watching Christmas movies in the weeks leading up to it, and watch Miracle on 34th St on Christmas night. I just love it. Lol.


Tim Burton, The Nightmare Before Christmas is a fab movie.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I remember Christmas in the land down under. Sure it's not the same but you can go to the beach. Mostly Christmas now reminds me that I miss my FIL . my dad is gone now too. A friend shared memories of him with me yesterday. It was nice if him. 
Christmas here includes watching white Christmas. Which I don't like but should probably get on DVD or digital for Mrs nail. The kids have all bounced back except the oldest. She is working the holiday season at a major California resort. I'm looking forward to starting anew service tradition with our cub group. It's going to be a busy season this year.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Not a fan. At all. The older I get, the more resolute I get about it. It's so gluttonous and greedy, commercial, and the kids act like brats about gifts. So many people get into debt over Christmas, it's utterly ridiculous. Such a turn off. The only gifts I give is one for my boss and one for my live-in boyfriend's daughter. And she usually gets money because she is a teenager (so easy!)

Signed,

Ms. Scrooge😜


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

Steve1000 said:


> *I still enjoy imagining that there is a Santa Claus. Don't believe in him? He's fine with that. You won't be threatened with torture.*
> 
> My Christmas traditions are going to the annual Mannheim Steamroller concert, watching the classic "Rudolf the Red Nosed Reindeer", and drinking eggnog.


:rofl::rofl:
Well said Steve1000....No lakes of eternal fire with Santa. Whew


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

I'm not a fan.... Sure, it was fun in my younger years with the kids-- I got into it!! Now that I'm older and kids are in HS, I could skip it!! People already have the lights up and tree too, I'm just not ready. My spouse needs my help to get all the lights working outside but UGH. I have to look at it later this week and slowly get the tree out. I think my problem is expectations. I wasn't in the mood for Thanksgiving either.. Yes, I'm thankful but just not into the 'hype' and stress of it all. Some days I envy really old people as 'they' can do what they want!! I'm too young to protest the holidays.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

I work retail sales. So on one hand I make a lot of money, on the other hand, I'm working long hours and rarely have any time off. So its a give and take I guess. My wife and kids love it. I love cooking so thanksgiving and christmas dinners are wonderfully fun for me to cook. 

To me the best holiday is New Years. Basically because the entire world can celebrate together regardless of race, religion, country you are from. To me it is a very special day.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Apart from being a Christian, I see it as a good time when we can see the children and the grandchildren as we don't all live near each other. I also love giving, so I love to shop and buy them gifts they will like. We don't spend a lot, never have, but its great to see them all have fun together and enjoy each others company. 

Yes its got very commercialised, and many people spend too much and eat and drink too much, but we can choose not to be like that. Balance in all things.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I love it. I grew up in a large family (11 siblings) and have wonderful memories. 

Now I have grown children (5) and steps (2) ....and their spouses and all the grandkids (10). We have fun. We do Christmas crafts, Secret Santa, White Elephant.... and more. I love the music, lights, movies, and the tradition of it. I like that it brings out the best in my kids. They think carefully about what Santa will bring, but Granny and Papaw can give the kids anything! 

My oldest son (31) texted me a photo today .... he and his wife went and decorated my middle son's porch today. What a nice idea that was. He must have loved it because he said he is going to go to my youngest son's house too. It's like everyone becomes more thoughtful, caring and warm and mushy?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

These days, not so much 

When I was a child, the Christmas season was the most magical time of my life. I know that may seem normal for any child, but I think it was a little extra for me. It was almost spiritual; things just seemed different. I was a true, blue believer in Santa. 

I loved the old animated Christmas tv shows, music, and everything Christmas related. As time went on, that magic seemed to slip away a little each year. 

These days, people start decorating by Nov 1, having a dozen gift exchanges with everybody they know before Christmas even gets here. So, no, Christmas just isn’t what it used to be for me at all. It’s lost it’s magic.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes, I am. It is, and always have been my favorite time of the year. It makes me feel happy, young, and positive. I guess that I get euphorically, silly.


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

I know I'm late to this party because I'm getting ready for Christmas with a one year old, an almost 2 year old and a 4 year old underfoot and hubby is away until a week before Christmas. But I love love love Christmas! So does my husband and both our families. We have a lot going on between the two of our families and we just try to even it out as best we can. 

Since my middle child was born prematurely right around Christmas 2015 and was fighting for his life in the NICU during the season I have decided no more stress during Christmas just enjoy the season and you get done what you get done and dont worry about the rest. I just enjoy it to the max! Even when it was stressing me out I always ended up thinking it was well worth it, but since I decided to release the stress I am having a ball in the midst of the chaos. Today im making cookies with the 1, 2 and 4 year olds and Im sure it will be a chaotic messy and comedic event and I cant wait!


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I absolutely love Christmas! It's my favorite time of year. I love everything about it, even the commercialism. It's just a lot of fun! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

I love Christmas. It's my favorite time of year.


----------

